# Hunter's Safety course



## lenny (May 12, 2002)

What has happened to all the hunter's safety courses that are required for first time liscense in Ohio. There are maybe one in a district . I live in Washington county and this weekend there was 1 in Perry and Muskingum which I found out about this afternoon. I appears that the youth have had their rights taken from them. Had I have seen any notices -it would have still have been over an hour drive to and fro both days. Who do voice a complaint to. I am calling 1-800-wildlife tomorrow. It has been several years since I sat though on with my son and the courses were everywhere. Now it grandson's time and there are none.

lenny


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

lenny said:


> What has happened to all the hunter's safety courses that are required for first time liscense in Ohio. There are maybe one in a district . I live in Washington county and this weekend there was 1 in Perry and Muskingum which I found out about this afternoon. I appears that the youth have had their rights taken from them. Had I have seen any notices -it would have still have been over an hour drive to and fro both days. Who do voice a complaint to. I am calling 1-800-wildlife tomorrow. It has been several years since I sat though on with my son and the courses were everywhere. Now it grandson's time and there are none.
> 
> lenny


This is not the time to think about a hunter safety course. Those who give them are out hunting.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Become an instructor. We need volunteers. We have plenty of courses but most are offered in the spring and summer. By the way, hunting is not a right. Owning a firearm is.


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

Concur with the other posters, the time to think about REQUIRED courses was back in the spring and summer. The instructors are (in most states) volunteers and teach the courses during the off season. They are hunters too so when hunting seasons roll around they are in the woods. I gave up my instructor card years ago simply because I got tired of folks calling me the week before opening morning wanting to know "why" I wouldn't offer a course just for their kid.


----------



## lenny (May 12, 2002)

The Problem was none were posted in district last spring, unless you wanted to travel 2-3 hrs. Bad for kids in school. Then I gave up until last week. Hubby is going to instructor course in March. Grandson is getting an Apprentis liscense. They know longer are required prove knowledge of gun or shooting skills as had when son took it. I guess its how much the instrutor wants to put into it. Maybe if public is informed that there is cut off as to when course is held there would be less minute phone calls. We are farmers and don't appreciate having our property invaded by overnight want-a-be
deer slayers that have no manners. I guess I feel more and more the right to bear arms is being taken away even to put meat on the table.

lenny


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Understand your concern about"hunting rights"...there's a reason though-IDIOTS hunting.Many years ago a friend and I were hunting and he shot a nice 6pt buck..it ran up over a rise and disappeared,the next thing I thought a firefight had broken out and dropped to the ground.Heard whooping and hollering,we yelled and went over rise.There were 4 guys from Mass that had obviously stopped at KTP and bought everything from boots to rifles.That deer was DEAD-9bullets,will do that.We gave them the bird and walked then ran to get as far away from them as possible.That's why there are HS courses.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

I give credit to any one that volunteers for this, and a lot of other stuff, as well.
I took the course when a friend's nephew was to go hunting with us as a group, I didn't need one at the time, but took it anyway.

Everyone in our group went with the kid and I was impressed by the course and the time and effort the instructors put in to it.

I believe that everyone shoud take it at least once, might not cut down on the a---holes out there, but it might thin it down some.

As it turns out we needed the card for another trip, where the state required a card no matter how old you were.

There was couple of kids that had their mothers drop them off, no father figure around, and we felt bad for them, and asked if we could take them small game hunting.
One mother said O.K. after a discussion, but the other just glared and walked off.
Sad.
We took ours in the spring, as permit applications for out west had to be in, I think in March.


----------



## grimm_mojo (Dec 30, 2007)

i would contact the ohio department of natural resources ( ODNR ) an talk to them see if one is gonna be done in your area or info on who does the courses


----------

